
Former employee says Facebook is systematically failing black people - 1997
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/27/former-facebook-manager-says-the-company-is-failing-black-people/
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18547101](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18547101).

